# Afternoon Orange Beach, Sept 18, 2014



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well..... I hear about the great catches yesterday.... Sailfish at the trolling corridor, a Mahi within 5 miles, all we had to show for our afternoon trip was a few bonito and a small king.








I guess all of the action was in the morning. Overcast, not too hot.... So- Overall a nice day to be out on the water anyway. :thumbsup:
I started out doing a little inshore fishing at the Robinson Island / Walker Island grass beds. I'm pretty sure I heard Chris and a couple guys over on Walker Island. Was that ladyfish or trout y'all were catching Chris? All I got was ladyfish and a bull shark that just wouldn't leave me alone. Hey Chris, did y'all see that bull when y'all were wading!? 
About 0730 I headed to Old River, stopped and picked up a friend and visited for a few minutes, we even ended up back at Robinson Island for a short time before Cookie stated texting me "where u at"- so had to get back to work.
After 1300 we hopped back on the boat and ran out the pass, throttled up and went to the weather buoy, and dropped a couple trolling rigs in and continued traveling south. We finally found a little floating weed and a few bonito, but not much else. We picked back up and ran out a couple more miles to some more broken weed. But no life. Just a couple dolphin- I cut it short a 1700, and we started heading back in.
On the way back we stopped over by the Allen and saw some small spanish and I dropped a frozen cigar in on one of the twins while Cookie threw a piece of cut bait. We saw some spade fish, and I caught a small king (using only 100# mono leader!).
I saw a lot of bait fish on the way in between about 7-4 miles. Had a couple hits on the trolling gear but no hookups.

Our statistics- overcast, warm, water past the trolling corridor (7miles) was clear. Weed line trying to form about 17 miles out, nothing consistent. Just some bonito and bait fish present- lots of broken weed past that.... Even saw some weed mats inside 5 miles. Lots of bait around- some promising reports coming in- looking for things to really fire up soon. :thumbup:
We were trolling with a blue/pink Dolphin Candy (good for everything for dolphin, of course, king and bonito), pink /white Ballyhood Snagger Daisy Chain (big bonito, king, dolphin, and wahoo too), and a special trolling version bubble rig, aka McDonald straw rig (good for anything feeding on small forage , ie glass minnows, like bonito, mackerel, and even dolphin). We were using Shimano TeKotas (700 & 800) on Star Rods, and TLD 30 on a Shimano rod. I caught the king mackerel on one of the twins (penn spinfisher 8500 on a Penn Bluewater Carnage rod).


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*You got to go*

Hey at least you still got to go. You know the old saying "Gotta go to Know". And you still caught more than if you were on your couch. :yes:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh yea, we weren't complaining. It was actually really nice out. Not too rough, overcast made it comfortable. Water was clear. And I put just enough fish on the table for tonight's dinner, yummy!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Good report Mike! Hey wheres trolling corrridor? Does it show up on navionics chip, I assume theres some structure down corridor? thanks for any info, i know there one down towards Ft Morgan,is that the one your referring to? GG


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

grey ghost said:


> Good report Mike! Hey wheres trolling corrridor? Does it show up on navionics chip, I assume theres some structure down corridor? thanks for any info, i know there one down towards Ft Morgan,is that the one your referring to? GG


It's about 7 miles south of Perdido pass. It's a series of pyramids set west to east and then turn southeastward and end near the Allen wreck / reef. They are public numbers and are very distinguishable on your Navionics or fishin' chips charts. Another couple good locations closer in shore will be the Vernon Minton reef deployments (just put down last year)-they are only (and just short of) the 3 mile state line. One to the east of the 3 mile barge, the other south of the state park...
I don't get towards ft Morgan much any more, but I'm planning on doing some inshore fishing on the inside of the bay around there later this fall.
Hope this was helpful,
Mike


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

ten4, thanks for info and reply. GG:thumbup:


----------

